# Blackened Redfish Taco's with Baja Sauce



## JJGold1

I make all my own spice blends vs store bought because it's easier to control the flavours/sodium. Making your own blackening blend is easy and less than 1/2 the cost of pre blended mixes.

*Blackened Spice Mix*

1 Tbsp Paprika
2 tsp Salt
1 tsp Garlic Powder
1 tsp Onion Powder
1 tsp Cayenne
3/4 tsp White Pepper
3/4 tsp Black Pepper
1/2 tsp dry Thyme
1/2 tsp dry Oregano
*Baja Sauce* (serves 6-8)

1/2 cup Real Mayo
1/2 cup Sour Cream or Plain Yogurt works well
1 Jalapeno
2 Tbsp Onions
1/4 Red Bell Pepper
1/2 Avocado
1 Tbsp Vinegar
1/4 tsp Garlic
1/4 tsp Cumin
1/4 tsp Pepper
Put all of the above ingredients into a blender and blend smooth. I like to make this a couple of hours ahead of time to give the flavours a chance to meld.

*Basic Blackening procedure*.

Preheat large cast iron skillet as hot as you can get it. One thing I do is also preheat my gas grill and after I have my skillet smoking hot I transfer it to my outdoor grill. This completely eliminates the massive amounts of smoke the blackening generates inside the house.

Pat fillets dry. Brush with melted butter ( I use olive oil per my Dr.'s orders) and liberally apply the spice mix. I fry them about 2 minutes per side but it will depend on the thickness and how hot your skillet gets. Remember no added oil or butter in the pan, it's a dry skillet.

Enjoy.


----------



## drfishalot

looks pretty darn good to me!


----------



## snapper

*THANKS*

That's some good looking food, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Captain Dave

I could handle that.. Looks like something I would make... No.. That I am going to make.. Tacos was the next on the list


----------



## Captain Dave

*Had too*

Well JJ, I had to make some.. Different recipe, but same concept. They were a hit and will not let it go too long before it land on the table again..

resorted to my Culinary Grilling book..Also on line

http://www.ciaculinaryintelligence....chipotle-pico-de-gallo-and-mexican-crema.html

Baja-Style Fish Tacos
Makes 8 servings

2 lb mahi-mahi
1/2 cup vegetable oil
3 tbsp lime juice
5 tsp chili powder
1 1/2 tsp ground cumin
1 1/2 tsp ground coriander
1 1/2 tsp minced garlic
Salt, to taste
8 flour tortillas, 8 inches in diameter
Southwestern Slaw (recipe follows)
1 cup Chipotle Pico de Gallo (recipe follows)
1/2 cup Mexican Crema (recipe follows)
Preheat a gas grill to medium-high. If you are using a charcoal grill, build a fire and let it burn down until the coals are glowing red with a moderate coating of white ash. Spread the coals in an even bed. Clean the cooking grate.

Cut the mahi-mahi into 16 equal slices.

Combine the oil, lime juice, chili powder, cumin, coriander, garlic, and salt. Coat the mahi-mahi with the marinade.

Grill the fish on the first side over direct heat until the flesh is firm and well-marked, about 2 minutes. Turn the fish and grill until cooked through, about 1 1/2 to 2 minutes more.

Grill the tortillas until they have light grill marks and are heated through, about 15 seconds on the first side. Turn the tortillas and grill them until they just start to bubble, another 15 seconds.

Center 2 pieces of grilled fish on each tortilla, and top with the Southwestern Slaw and Chipotle Pico de Gallo. Add a dollop of Mexican Crema, fold in half, and serve immediately.
Nutrition analysis for fish and tortilla per 6-ounce serving: 280 calories, 25g protein, 26g carbohydrate, 8g fat, 580mg sodium, 80mg cholesterol, 2g fiber.

Southwestern Slaw
Makes 8 servings

2 cups fine-shredded green cabbage
2 tsp lime juice
2 tsp honey
2 tbsp minced red onion
2 tsp minced jalape


----------



## RAYSOR

Good grief that all looks GREAT, thanks for the recipes and pics.


----------



## Fishon104

made the recipe at the top...man it was good....home run


----------



## pccurr

Tried jj's recipe today. Used king fish and it was awesome.


----------



## Feathershredder

Made this recipe with some snaps in the freezer, it was a hit! Def recommended!


----------



## FISHSTICK

This is good stuff !!!


----------



## Southern Solutions

Wow, def trying this one. Thanks guys.


----------



## Captain Dave

Tried you recipe out this past weekend JJ.. Awesome Stuff man.. I had to break out the feech plates... 

You do eat well.. Thanks for sharing so we can too..lol Burp


----------



## Captain Dave

Oh yeah. I forgot to use the olive oil and so the butter and I'm never using butter again thanks again JJ


----------



## live2fish247

Definitely will try these out. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smooth move

did your recipe tonight with a red and a black drum. exceptional!


----------

